

Insurance billing codes for injuries resulting from spacecraft - aerique
http://boingboing.net/2011/09/12/medicare-billing-codes-for-injuries-resulting-from-spacecraft.html

======
aerique
On second thought this might be a better link:
[http://graphicsweb.wsj.com/documents/MEDICALCODES0911/#term=...](http://graphicsweb.wsj.com/documents/MEDICALCODES0911/#term=spacecraft)

